# You can buy anything at amazon.com...



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Images-SI-Inc-Uranium-Ore/dp/B000796XXM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_8?tag=ohmy0c-20

Read the reviews! 

Also, the 'frequently bought together'! 

http://www.amazon.com/ThinkGeek-Canned-Unicorn-Meat/dp/B004CRYE2C/ref=pd_sim_indust_2


----------



## KateR (Jan 25, 2014)

I think I could fancy some of the unicorn meat!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 25, 2014)

Could it be you are in need of lubrication, Alan, get it here : http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Natur...t-Gallon/dp/B005MR3IVO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_misc_13


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 25, 2014)

It's a little known fact that there are no unicorns because Noah ate one and so there was not a pair of unicorns to breed another generation.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2014)

Vicsetter said:


> Could it be you are in need of lubrication, Alan, get it here : http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Natur...t-Gallon/dp/B005MR3IVO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_misc_13



Good grief!


----------



## Redkite (Jan 26, 2014)

Are these genuine?  Or spoof pages?  Sorry, I know I'm gullible.....


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Are these genuine?  Or spoof pages?  Sorry, I know I'm gullible.....



They are genuine! You can get the Unicorn meat at amazon UK also!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 31, 2014)

You could stew(sue) them if it wasn't what they they said on the tin


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 28, 2014)

Just caught up with this - er must shop on Amazon more often!!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 1, 2014)

What is going on at Amazon, anyone going to buy the Unicorn meat and try it for us ? My husband has one of those yellow suits in the cellar should I be worried ? He does like Amazon


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 5, 2014)

It says it's a dismembered stuffed toy inside the tin.  Who pays good money for this stuff?!


----------

